# tflgolf



## tflgolf (Dec 23, 2006)

baltimore hello to all:shade: :shade:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk tflgolf. Have fun here.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey! Glad you stopped by, hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

welcome to AT buddy!:nyah: ........ tflgolf is a great guy, and a good shooter
Bob


----------



## tflgolf (Dec 23, 2006)

jva54 said:


> Hello and Welcome to AT!! :wave:


thanks for welcome


----------



## tflgolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: to ArcheryTalk


thanks for welcome


----------



## tflgolf (Dec 23, 2006)

mikel m14 said:


> :welcome: to AT and have Fun!


thanks for the welcome


----------



## tflgolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Indiana_hunter said:


> Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


thanks for the welcome


----------



## tflgolf (Dec 23, 2006)

BUCKS-N-DUCKS said:


> welcome to AT buddy!:nyah: ........ tflgolf is a great guy, and a good shooter
> Bob


very nice quote,I enjoy that


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## tflgolf (Dec 23, 2006)

*reply to all for welcome*

thanks for the hello,tflgolf:shade:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## tflgolf (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks for the Hello Pseshooter 300:shade: :shade:


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

welcome to AT :jam:


----------



## tflgolf (Dec 23, 2006)

*thanks for welcome*

enjoy the quote


----------

